# Shooting portraits for a karate school...



## Destin (Sep 21, 2011)

Alright, just landed a gig shooting portraits of all the classes/students/teachers at a local karate school. We're talking 12 teachers, about 80-100 students. I know I have the ability to pull this off, but I've never attempted such a large shoot so I'm looking for some pointers from guys who have done stuff like this. 

Any little tidbits of wisdom you might have would be great. Anything, from what to bring along (besides the obvious) to techniques for organizing the massive amount of files (how do I link faces to names?), ways to make things run smoother throughout the day, how to prepare for it, etc. 

Anything you can add to this would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## portermeister (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you have an assistant or is that out of the question? Can you have each student hold up a number before his actual shoot and take a picture of that? Sort of like a mug shot...then have each student write his name (or maybe you should do that) in the coordinating spot.

Other than that, it's really bright in most gyms, so prepare for that?


----------



## Destin (Sep 21, 2011)

portermeister said:


> Can you have an assistant or is that out of the question? Can you have each student hold up a number before his actual shoot and take a picture of that? Sort of like a mug shot...then have each student write his name (or maybe you should do that) in the coordinating spot.
> 
> Other than that, it's really bright in most gyms, so prepare for that?




The number thing is a decent idea, it'll definitely get the job done, but I'd prefer to find an easier way if possible. I'm going to hire an assistant for sure. I've got friends that will work for free lunch and $20 haha. 

As far as being really bright in most gyms, it may appear this way, but the opposite is true. This one was exposing (without flash) at ISO 1600, F2.8, 1/125th, which is pretty freakin dark. That's really irrelevant though, as I'll be shooting studio style with a backdrop and multiple off camera lights. There will be 0 ambient exposure, because I don't want to deal with correcting the WB of the fluorescent lights.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 21, 2011)

This would be a huge undertaking for one shooter, to say the least, if this is to be one session.  Even if you only spent 5 minutes with each client, that equates to over 8 hours non-stop.

First suggestion..... get another shooter to help you.  Second suggestion...... at least two assistants, plus an admin person to keep the flow and timing in check.  Profits start to drop, don't they?

Third suggestion is to rent your lighting equipment, preferably monolights.  You 3 flash units will not be up to the challenge in my opinion.  More profit loss.

Fourth..... do you (and your second shooter) have backup cameras, batteries and memory cards?  Will you have to buy / rent those too?  The drain is calling.

Fifth..... backdrops?  More dosh.

Sixth..... how many different poses, head and shoulders, 3/4, full body shots are you figuring on trying to shoot, but more importantly.... sell?

Seventh..... are you printing on site for immediate sales?  Check with gsgary about this.  He seems to have a very good handle on event sales.

Many more questions.  Not an impossible task, but thought, real serious thought needs to be considered in the pre-planning stage.  I'll come back and check later because I'm sure somebody else can be more helpful.  These were just immediate thoughts of mine.


----------



## Destin (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree it's a big undertaking, but I know local guys that do bigger shoots solo. Specifically a dance studio with 600 students, in a one day shoot, with one shooter and one assistant. I'm definitely going to have at least one assistant, maybe 2. One is capable of second shooting, if needed but I'd prefer to do it all myself. 

I'll have backup bodies and flashes. My speedlights will do just fine. People greatly underestimate how much a speedlight is capable of. Unless you are trying to fight the sun mid-day, a speedlight is all you really need for a simple portriat. Look at the stuff guys like Mcnally pull off with speedlights...


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't pay for any assistants.  You'll have a class worth at the shoot.  Martial arts students do whatever the instructor says.  Ask him to appoint one to write down the names of the students during your shoot.  Tell him it will keep their prices down.  ideally have the instructor help with the posing.  Go over a few poses he thinks look good. Figure out which ones you know will photograph well and stick to the same poses for each student.  Have him or a senior student on hand to help the students get in the proper pose.  That way you'll have consistant looks across all photos.  I suggest perhaps a more advanced pose for higher belt students. If possible do your shoot by belt.  will make it easier if doing different poses for each belt.  We did these kind of shots 2 years in a row.  (Taekwondo but same principles apply)  The photog brought a black backdrop and stands, and we darkened a side room for him next to the gym.  Had kids coming in about three at a time during class so there was a steady stream as one left he called the next to come in.  The ones waiting could then see what was expected of them and made it easier when it was their turn.  And the photog was not waiting for each student to come in each time.  Let me know if you any questions.  Like I said we did this twice already  (I was not the photog, for these so can't show you any proofs.)


----------



## kundalini (Sep 21, 2011)

Destin said:


> My speedlights will do just fine. People greatly underestimate how much a speedlight is capable of. Unless you are trying to fight the sun mid-day, a speedlight is all you really need for a simple portriat. Look at the stuff guys like Mcnally pull off with speedlights...


I think you misunderstood my meaning behind the suggestion of renting monolights.  Will you have heaps of spare batteries?  Do you want to take the chance of the battery power waning without recognizing it?  Do you want to slow the process by changing out batteries?  Do you want your own equipment to take on that much abuse?  In this situation, I would rent and use AC power lighting in a minute.


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with Kundalini for the monolights. It's what was being used at our site. Kept everything consistant. As for poses, they will most likely want full body as it can then demonstrate their various stances and such. A very big seller in our group was family shots. Parent loved getting brother facing brother and back to back and such. (Imagine boxing event posters of the two fighters) Also, if the parents were in the club as well, putting them with their kids was also big sellers for them and grandparents. Make sure to ask if there are any families in case they don't think to mention it. (Studens might not think they have a choice for two peple in the shot, but trust me, they will be the biggest sellers for you so make sure to make the suggestion.)


----------



## dakkon76 (Sep 21, 2011)

As far as keeping names straight... maybe print out a roster and then just review your image after each different person and jot down your file number next to that person's name? That might be a little more time-consuming than the sign idea though.


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 22, 2011)

Good point Hunter.  It took our photographer 3-4days?  shooting 2-3 hours per night (depending on if there was 2-3 classes that night).  We had about the same #s the OP posted.  Trying to do it all in 1 day is not likely.  Most of the students are kids and in class during the day, cant be out too late.... makes scheduling pretty much difficult.  Our guy opted to have it during the Taekwondo classes, pulling out a few kids at a time.  I'd check with the instructor if he has any better solution, but I think you'd have a hard time getting the students on weekends.  Guarantee those kids have other activities (baseball, football...) as well.  It's maybe 4 nights, but you end up with 100s of portraits.  Set up print packages like they have at schools (1 8X11, 2 5X7 etc..)  and each parent is going to want to buy some package.  Plus if you do families like I mentioned you 3 sales for every pair.  (each solo plus they'll like at least one of the duo)  It's a lot of work but each kid is relativley quick compared to booking individual portraits with 30 min sitting slots.  Should be pretty good sales for 3-5 nights of work.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 22, 2011)

hunter121 said:


> This would be a huge undertaking for one shooter, to say the least, if this is to be one session. Even if you only spent 5 minutes with each client, that equates to over 8 hours non-stop.





ClickAddict said:


> Good point hunter. .


Am I missing something here or can't see an image that hunter121 included?  It is verbatim of my first response in post #4.





kundalini said:


> This would be a huge undertaking for one shooter, to say the least, if this is to be one session. Even if you only spent 5 minutes with each client, that equates to over 8 hours non-stop.
> 
> First suggestion..... .


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha Ha.  Sorry Kundalini, I can only agree with you so often in one thread.     It was higher up and I didn't remember you posting it when Hunter followed my response.  Besides you had like 7 points in one post.  Kind of like 7 pictures in one posting.  We have a harder time keeping them straight.  But you had some good points to bring out.  I'd add to your suggestion of immediate sales; if the OP was shooting a tournament, that might be crucial for some sales, but since he's shooting a club he can shoot, send to get printed and bring back to the club.  Gives time to do some minor PP as well. All the students are easily found,.  He doesn't have to worry about it though, just bring the prints to the school and have the instructors collect the money and swing by now and then to collect.  (Must be trusting of the instructors of course)


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 22, 2011)

The photog who shot our school had the proofs online so students could order.  He printed on demand of course.


----------



## Destin (Sep 22, 2011)

ClickAddict said:


> The photog who shot our school had the proofs online so students could order.  He printed on demand of course.



I could easily do that too. I am set up to sell photos on my smugmug pro site. 

Next question: As far as payment, when should I ask for it. Normally I do half down, half upon delivery to protect myself, but this is a whole different circumstance from a normal portrait session. What would you do?


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 22, 2011)

You shoud be pretty much guaranteed a reasonable amount of sales (assuming you dont blow the shots of course)  The people who wont be buying are those who would probably shy away from a 50% deposit anyway. (lower income or peeople just not into pictures)  Other parents are going to buy regardless.  We buy the crappy school pics eeach year too.  The question is how many prints.  Not sure if the Instructor would go for it but you could have him pay a base amount if sales are not a certain level.  More likely to get some sort of %down from him than the students.  Not sure if the intrucor did something like that here, (I can ask him tonight if you want), but all the prints were delivered to the club and we paid the instructor when we picked up the prints.  I recall the photog coming around and collecting and making more prints for some who asked for more after seeing the initial batch.  (Great gifts for Christmas to the grand parents)  *It will be MUCH easier for you to deal through the instructor.  One point of contact for you.  The students go to the club so he meets them daily/weekly  Saves you running around delivering to multiple locations and such.  Only downside to this is you're less in their face "advertising"  They will however be on your site for the proofs.*


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, some kids/ parents like the Instructor/student shots.  So when the students came in for their shots as he was posing them he would step in for one of the poses.  I think we did about 4-5 poses each, about 30 seconds to 1 minute per pose  (Everyone did the same we watched him pose the 2 students before us so we knew what to do and besides these are stances that the students should be pretty quick to get into.  They train for them.  (expect longer posing time for lower belts than higher belts)  We did 1-2 standing poses , 1 with instructor, and 2 kicks or so (taekwondo is heavier into kicks than karate so probably more leaning towards punches in karate and less kicks).


----------

